# Spec-V rims?



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

I know it's a long shot, but I don't know much about rims and the lug patterns or sizes and whatnot, but will 2003 Spec-V rims fit on a 94 SE-R? If so....daaaamn, that would look sweet. AND they would say "Nissan" on them.


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

nevermind, I SEARCHED....you bastards


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Good for you!


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

You could always get a wheel adapter.


----------



## jaySER34 (Jul 15, 2003)

wait arent they the same lug config. as a 1991 sentra ser--??
the 4*100?? please tell im looking at buying the specv's for my car with my hks exhaust, hotshot cai, full drift body kit, and eibach sport spring to add the final tight touches??


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

I don't think B15 wheels are the 4x100 patern


----------



## jaySER34 (Jul 15, 2003)

my b13 has the 4*100??


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

yes, but the B15 doesn't.


----------



## jaySER34 (Jul 15, 2003)

shit--do you know what they are?


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

I saw it on Ebay once but I don't remeber. it's like 4x115 i think. The cheapest wheels you can get for your B13 are 200SX SE-R wheels. They look freakin nice on B13's too.


----------



## jaySER34 (Jul 15, 2003)

yea very true man--i just want to keep it nissan just cuz thats whats right


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

stay in the family!


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Spec-V rims are...
17X7 
40 offset i think
and 114.3X4


----------



## jaySER34 (Jul 15, 2003)

will a wheel adapter work for that or will it end up lookin like someting outta hell?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

do the b14 se-r rims for it will look alot nicer on your car.

the b15 rims are really big and also wont fit at all without wheel adapters that also might not be the safest solution.


----------



## jaySER34 (Jul 15, 2003)

sounds good man man ill check it out


----------

